# الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه



## twety (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*أنواع الزمالكوووووووويه* :new6:

*النوع الاول : وراثة

النوع الثاني : خالف تعرف

النوع الثالث : بالصدفة





النوع الاول :وراثة
وهم الزمالكوية الذين ولدوا في بيئة زمالكوية أو وسط زمالكاوي ... يعني ناس اتولدوا على الفطرة زي كل البشر أهلاوية ... ولكن لأن الوالد زملكاوي فتزملك هذا الطفل البرئ وتحول إلى زمالكاوي ... 

إذا فإن هذا النوع من الزملكوية كانوا أطفالا أبرياء ولكن الكارثة الكبرى أن والديه هم الذين جنوا عليه وزملكوه فخرج هذا البرئ إلى الحياه ليصطدم بالحقيقة المرة وهي مصائب وكوارث الزمالك وبلاويه ومشاكله التي لا تنتهي .. فماذا يفعل هذا الطفل الصغير البرئ والمجني عليه وبراءة الأطفال في عينيه وكيف يواجه تلك الكوارث الزملكوية الدائمة والمستمرة بإذن الله .. يفعل ما يفعله كل الزملكويه الآن من الكذب المتواصل وإذا واجهتهم بالحقيقة يجادلون ويجادلون .... تقدم لهم الأدلة والبراهين يراوغون ويتهربون ويدورون حول جوهر الموضوع ولكن دون أن يقتربوا منه .. ومش عارف ليه افتكرت فيلم : " أنا لاأكذب ولكني أتجمل " 





النوع الثاني : خالف تعرف
شخصية مريضة بالفطرة ...

" عيب خلقي "

ونسبتها أقل من نسبة النوع الوراثي .. ويعيش هذا النوع وللأسف وسط بيئة نظيفة من الأهلاوية حيث تجد أسرة بالكامل أو ربما عائلة بكاملها من الأهلوية وربما تكون قبيلة بالكامل من الأهلوية ويخرج منها شخص زملكاوي من النوع " خالف تعرف " إلا أن الله سبحانه وتعالى له في ذلك حكم واللهم لا اعتراض ... انهم مرض مثل كل الأمراض المستعصية ... إلا أن الاطباء أكدوا أن هذا النوع يأتي نتيجة " جينات متنحية " من النادر ظهورها والحمد لله ... وربما بمرور الوقت ينقرض هذا النوع





النوع الثالث : بالصدفة
وهذا النوع الزملكاوي هو الثاني من حيث الكمية بعد النوع الوراثي

وهذا النوع "بالصدفة" يظهر وسط مصادفة عجيبة يكون فيها الميكروب الزملكاوي في حالة فوز أو نصر زملكاوي وبالصدفة يكون هذا الزملكاوي في مرحلة الخروج من الشرنقة ويبدأ بتشجيع الكورة فيرى أمامه فوزا زملكاويا فيتزملك المريض خصوصا وأنه في مرحلة نمو ولم يصل بعد لمرحلة النضج فيصاب بالميكروب الزملكاوي وينضم إلى هذا النوع الذي يفسره الأطباء بالطفرة البيئية وهي التي تحدث نتيجة تغيرات بيئية مفاجئة نادرا ماتحدث مثل قنبلة هيروشيما أو فوز الزمالك بالدوري.





الصفات المشتركة بين الانواع الثلاثة

1-أنهم مرضى نفسيين 

2-عناصر تكوين الشخصية غير متجانسة وهذا سبب عقدة النقص المركب عندهم 

3- السبب الثالث وهو أهم الاسباب أنهم يضعون أنفسهم في مقارنة مع الاهلي رغم عدم التكافؤ







طرق العلاج*


*1-محاولة اقناعهم بأن الزمالك درجة تانية

إلا أن نسبة النجاح 1% نظرا لاستفحال المرض وتغلغله في جميع أجزاء الجسم 



2-أن يتحول الزملكوية إلى أهلوية وأكد الاطباء أن هناك خطرا كبيرا من هذه المحاولة لأن الزمالكوية بعقلهم الباطن يتمنون أن يكونوا أهلاوية وهذه الطريقة من الممكن أن تأتي بنتيجة عكسية تؤدي بهم الى الاضطراب العقلي.



3-تستطيع إدارة الزمالك التفوق على الاهلي لمدة 30 سنة متواصلة لإحداث نوع من التوازن وهذا من رابع المستحيلات. 



4-أن يتم شطب نادي الزمالك وتحويله إلى موقف سيارات

هههههههههههههههههه*
*فكرة ممتااااااااااازة :smil15:*

*نصيحتى ليكووووووووووووووووووووووا*
*راجعوا عاقلكوا تااااااااااانى:new6:*


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

ينهار ابيض 

كله دا على الزمالك ... ينهار ابيض كمان 

على العموم ... مشكوره يا تويتى وابقى قبلينى فى النهايه ههههههههههههههههههههههه :beee:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة فكرة تحويل النادى لموقف سيارات 
بجد موضوع جامد ربنا يهدى القوم الزمالكاويين 
و يدلهم للطريق الصواب ناحية باب النادى الأهلى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




بجد انتى مصيبة انا مش قادر ابطل ضحك 
انتى عاوزة تكملى ايه كفاية عليهم كدة 
بصراحة انا لو زمالكاوى هاطلع على سطوح المنتدى و ارمى نفسى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يجيب لنا هيرو بالسلامة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
جمال جدا ياباشا 
يارب يخليكى  لينا وتجبلنا ديما مواضيع تساعد الزمالكاويه فى العلاج 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## twety (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



سيزار قال:


> ينهار ابيض
> 
> كله دا على الزمالك ... ينهار ابيض كمان
> 
> على العموم ... مشكوره يا تويتى وابقى قبلينى فى النهايه ههههههههههههههههههههههه :beee:


 
ده اقل واجب لحبايبى
علشان يعرفوا بس
قد ايه اانا بحبهم:59:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك يا سيزووو
نورت الموضوع:flowers:


----------



## twety (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> عسسسسسسسسسسسسل يا تويتى​
> 
> برافو عليكى يا قمر​


 
اى خدمه يافراشتى :spor24:

ميرسى ياحبيتى لمرووووورك
بس ياريتهم يعقلوا ويرجعوا للطريق الصحيح
النادى الفولاذ الحديدى :gy0000:

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر


----------



## oesi no (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

مع الاسف فيه نوع مزكرتيهوش 
زمالكاويه منتدى الكنيسه وتعدادهم حتى الان بسم الله ما شاء الله 2 
رووكى وتوين 
ارجع لربع عقلك اللى فاضل يا زمالكاوى  انت وهو وقد بعزر من جزر ​


----------



## gift (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

ههههههههههههه


----------



## assyrian girl (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

heheheheh i dnt know them


----------



## losivertheprince (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

*سلام المسيح
احسن برضه يا assyrian girl انك متسمعيش عنهم لاحسن الاهلاويه دول ناس وحشين واشرار 
تويتي انا هرد عليكي لكن مش دلوقتي عارفة ليه ليه ليه اه اه ... هقولك ليه ليه ليه اه علشان انا متوضي وانا مبردش علي اهلاوية وانا متوضي لان ده بيبوظ الوضوء   *​


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههه

بئة انتو سايبين المنتدى واعدين تنموا علينا هنا
هى دى اخلاق الاهلاوية
ولو نادى الزمالك حيقلبوا موقف على الاقل حيبئى حاجة مفيدة بردو
لكن نادى الاهلى كبيره يتقلب حمام

وانا زملكاوية حتى اخر قطرة فى دمى ومتحاولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش*


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بجد انتى مصيبة انا مش قادر ابطل ضحك
> انتى عاوزة تكملى ايه كفاية عليهم كدة
> بصراحة انا لو زمالكاوى هاطلع على سطوح المنتدى و ارمى نفسى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



او يرفعوا الرايه يا يوحنا
هى مش بيضا برضه ولا ايه :kap:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يافندم :t31:


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



kokoman قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههه
> جمال جدا ياباشا
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياسلام اى خدمه
انت بس تؤمر يا كوكو :t13:
اى خدمه لحبابى الزمالكوووووويه :59:


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



oesi_no قال:


> مع الاسف فيه نوع مزكرتيهوش
> زمالكاويه منتدى الكنيسه وتعدادهم حتى الان بسم الله ما شاء الله 2
> رووكى وتوين
> ارجع لربع عقلك اللى فاضل يا زمالكاوى  انت وهو وقد بعزر من جزر ​


ده برضه رائى يا اوسى :banned:

انا بقول كده
هما اصلا بقى حاجخ نادرة فى البلد leasantr
ههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يااهلاوى يا اصييييل :t13:


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههه


شكلك اهلاويه
وبتشجعى اللعبه الحلوووووة 30:

ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياجفت لمروووورك
نورتى الموضوع ياقمرة


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



assyrian girl قال:


> heheheheh i dnt know them


برافوووو عليكى
بتتبرى منهم
كلنا كده برضه اصلا مبقناش نشوف اى حد زملكاووووووى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انقرضوا خلاص :t30:

نورتى ياقمر الموضوع


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> احسن برضه يا assyrian girl انك متسمعيش عنهم لاحسن الاهلاويه دول ناس وحشين واشرار
> تويتي انا هرد عليكي لكن مش دلوقتي عارفة ليه ليه ليه اه اه ... هقولك ليه ليه ليه اه علشان انا متوضي وانا مبردش علي اهلاوية وانا متوضي لان ده بيبوظ الوضوء   *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة البونته الحلوة دى 
قصدها على الزمالكويه طبعا
لانهم بقول قله معدودة فى البلد ومحدش بيشوفهم :99:

ونورت الموضوع يافندم


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بئة انتو سايبين المنتدى واعدين تنموا علينا هنا
> هى دى اخلاق الاهلاوية
> ...


جيجى انتى لسه عايشه
رجعتى لعقلك ولا لسه مع القله المعدوووودة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ياقمر فكرى كووووويس
خليكى مع الكسبان حاسن ههههههههههههه 
نورتى الموضوع ياقمرتى :smil6:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

*الله الله عليكى ياتويتى 
ايوة كدة وريهم 
الهم احرق الزمالك امين 

اللهم والع فى العيبه امين 

وكسر المتفرجين  امين 

وولع فى التلفزيون اسناء ازاعة المشط امين 

واخرس المزيع امين 
وشل الكاميرا مان  امين 

وهد الاستاد قبل يوم الجمعة امين 
وهذه الدعوات ايضا على الاسماعيلى 

امين امين امين بالتلاتة ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

*على الاقل يا جيجى الحمام كل  الناس بتستخدموا
اما الموقف ناس ناس ومش على طول​*


----------



## ramoza (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

*و اللي خايف يروح انا مش برحم حدددددددد*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

_فى مارد زمالكاوى دخل 
طالعوه بسرعة ​_


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

الحمد لله انا اهلاوى وهعيش واموت اهلاوى


----------



## s_h (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t11::t11::t11:
:12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:
تحيتى لكل واحد زملكاوى


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *على الاقل يا جيجى الحمام كل  الناس بتستخدموا
> اما الموقف ناس ناس ومش على طول​*


حمام ايه يابت انتى وهى :t26:
الحمام ده فكرة جديدة لنادى الهزايم الزماااااالك :spor22:
لكن الاهلى ده عسل ونادى القرن
ورافع راس مصر كمان :smil6:


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



ramoza قال:


> *و اللي خايف يروح انا مش برحم حدددددددد*​


اممممممممم
رمووووزة شكلك زملكااااااوى :w00t:
الفيصل بينا يوم الجمعه

لما نشوف بقى :crazy_pil


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _فى مارد زمالكاوى دخل
> طالعوه بسرعة ​_



يوم الجمعه
كلهم طرد ان شاء الله:gy0000:
قولى يارب بس ياقمر :spor2:


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



تونى 2010 قال:


> الحمد لله انا اهلاوى وهعيش واموت اهلاوى


برافووو تونى
احييييييييييك وبشدددددة :smil6:


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



s_h قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t11::t11::t11:
> :12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:
> تحيتى لكل واحد زملكاوى


:smil6::smil6::smil6:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحيتك وصلت طبعا 
ههههههههههههههههه
:spor2::spor2::spor2:
​


----------



## ramoza (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

*مش هنسلم مش هبيع مش هنوافق علي التطبيق*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

ماشى يا تويتى

بكرة تتمنى تكونى زملكاوية!!

و لو حتى بالشبة مش بالصدفة بقى

انا مش هرد عليكى

متش بكرة الى حيرد عليكى يا زميلة الكفاح فى الدورى الغلبان​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

*واديه رد يا روكى 
معلش يا غلبان 
انتوا هتغلبوا اكيد 
بس فى الالفية الخامسة ​*


----------



## s_h (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك للزمالك على الخسارة الهيفة دى
على فكرة الاهلى ابن حلال استعمل معاكم
الرئفة و اداكم 2 بس علشان تعرفو ان الاهلى 
جدع و براعى ظروف الفرق الدرجة التانية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عقبال باقى المتشات
من S_H الاهلاوى

:ab8::ab8::ab8::ab8:


----------



## تونى 2010 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

احمدوا ربنا ابوتريكه مكنش هنا 
2-0  
مع الرائفه​


----------



## max mike (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

مهما حصل للزمالك من ظروف قاسية سواء فى الادارة سواء فى المدرب سواء فى اللاعبين كل دى ظروف وهتعدى بمعنى اصح ده ظرف طارق هيعدى والزملكاوى الخائن هو اللى يتخلى عن فريقه وقت الشدة واظن مفيش حد من زملكاوية المنتدى خائن وسنظل بجوار الزمالك حتى يصبح فى القمة


وشكرا


----------



## max mike (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ها فهمتوا كلامه ولا لا


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

ايه فى بس ياتونى الراجل بيهزر مش قصده حاجه take it easy ياعزيزى


----------



## K A T Y (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

_*هههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*_​ 
_*ايوة كدا خليهم يعرفوا ان الاهلاوية جامدين قوي*_​ 
_*حاولوا تشوفوا طرق العلاج اللي قالتها تويتي*_​


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

مهما كان مش هيكون زى عملة الحضرى اللى هيرجعوه سيون غصب عنه


سلوك  اللاعبين مش مقياس عشان تحكم على النادى


----------



## s_h (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> مهما كان مش هيكون زى عملة الحضرى اللى هيرجعوه سيون غصب عنه
> 
> 
> سلوك  اللاعبين مش مقياس عشان تحكم على النادى



ههههههههههههههههه
هو انت بتناقد نفسك ولا اية 
اكلمك على اللعيبة بتعكم تقولى سلوك اللاعيبة مش مقياس علشان تحكم على النادى . طب انت بتحكم على الاهلى علشان اللى عملو الحضرى 
اظن ان التناقد بتاعك واضح اوى صح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك عليك يا عم الزمالك حطو انهردة فى الردة علشان بكرة يكبر و يجبلكم بطولات
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من S_h الاهلاوى


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

خلاص الواحد ميحكمش على النادى با اللاعبين يحكم عليه بالاداء


----------



## s_h (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> خلاص الواحد ميحكمش على النادى با اللاعبين يحكم عليه بالاداء



تمام الله ينور عليك . فين بقى ادارة الزمالك 
اتفرج على ادارة الاهلى و احترام قرارات الادارة 
مش زى عندكم الادارة تصدر قرار اللعيبة تنفض للقرار 
و تقول اللى مش عجبة يشرب من البحر 
و لو مش مصدقنى فرجنى على قرارت الادارة و البطولات
اللى اتحققت من اسلوب الادارة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*

برده المشكلة مش فى الادارة احنا بتكلم عن اللاعبين شوف فرق لاعبين الزمااااااااااااااااااااااااالك ولاعبين الاهلىههههههههه


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بئة انتو سايبين المنتدى واعدين تنموا علينا هنا*
> *هى دى اخلاق الاهلاوية*
> ...


 
*تلاقيكى زملاكاويه بالوراثه ياجيجى*

*جايه موضوع زى ده*
*وبتكتبى بالاحمر*

*طب اكتبى بالابيض علشان ميبانش*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## sameh7610 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



twety قال:


> *تلاقيكى زملاكاويه بالوراثه ياجيجى*
> 
> *جايه موضوع زى ده*
> *وبتكتبى بالاحمر*
> ...



*رائع تويتى

هههههههههههه​*


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*اى خدمه ياسامح*

*صليلها*
*يمكن بكرة تعقل*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## san-mina (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*الزمالك احسن فريق في مصر ودي حقيقة واحلي اخلاق في مصر جماهيرياً

الزمالك هيرجع تاني قريب وبلاش تريقه ع الزمالك لان الاهلي سبق وقعد 5 سنين من غير بطولات وكان زي الزمالك حاليا لكن دا حال الكوره ف يالعالم كله​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامديا تويتى بجد
والله ليه فايده لما يبقا النادى موقف سيارات بدل الهزايم دى كلها هههههههههههههه​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*يلاهوي ....أيه الحلاوة دي تويتي بجد جنان رسمي أنا بحب الهلي جدا بس مش كدا ..أنتي أكتر مني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## twety (11 ديسمبر 2008)

san-mina قال:


> *الزمالك احسن فريق في مصر ودي حقيقة واحلي اخلاق في مصر جماهيرياً​*
> 
> 
> *الزمالك هيرجع تاني قريب وبلاش تريقه ع الزمالك لان الاهلي سبق وقعد 5 سنين من غير بطولات وكان زي الزمالك حاليا لكن دا حال الكوره ف يالعالم كله*​


 

*طيب خلاص يافندم*
*براحه شويه*

*ده حال الكورة*
*غالب ومغلوب*
*ومحدش عارف بكرة هيحصل ايه*

*ب النهاردة الاهلى غلب*
*ورفع راسنا*

*عقبال الزمالك فى حياتك ان شاءالله *


----------



## twety (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



ramoza قال:


> *مش هنسلم مش هبيع مش هنوافق علي التطبيق*


 

*طب ودلوقت يارموزة *
*ناوى على ايه :t9:*

*هتسلم ولا هتوافق*
*ما اهو مش قدام اى حل تانى*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## twety (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: الى كل حبايبى الزمالكووووووووويه هههههههه*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ماشى يا تويتى​
> 
> بكرة تتمنى تكونى زملكاوية!!​
> و لو حتى بالشبة مش بالصدفة بقى​
> ...


 

*مفتكرش ان بكرة ده هيجى ابدا*
*يارووووووووكى*
*هههههههههههه*

*طيب واماتش قالك ايه بقى*

*اعتقد انك تبقى اهلاوى احسن :t30:*


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2008)

san-mina قال:


> *الزمالك احسن فريق في مصر ودي حقيقة واحلي اخلاق في مصر جماهيرياً
> 
> الزمالك هيرجع تاني قريب وبلاش تريقه ع الزمالك لان الاهلي سبق وقعد 5 سنين من غير بطولات وكان زي الزمالك حاليا لكن دا حال الكوره ف يالعالم كله​*



صح يابنى كلامك كله صح

وحالة الزمالك دى ظرف طارق وأكيد هيعدى

ولما نشوف بقى الاهلى هيعمل ايه فى كاس العالم للاندية لو عدى من كل الفرق مش هيعدى من مانشستر


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2008)

_



1-أنهم مرضى نفسيين​

أنقر للتوسيع...

قلبك جامد يا تويتى
تسلم ايدك 
مشكووووووووووووووره​_


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ملديش دعوة بالاتنين
بس انا مع الاكثرية
ههههههههههههه
شكرااااااا تويتي​


----------



## max mike (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كل اللى أقدر أقوله


نحن فى حداد حتى عودة الزمالك


----------



## max mike (13 ديسمبر 2008)

نحن فى حداد حتى عودة الزمالك


نحن فى حداد حتى عودة الزمالك

نحن فى حداد حتى عودة الزمالك نحن فى حداد حتى عودة الزمالك

نحن فى حداد حتى عودة الزمالك


----------



## لوقا عادل (13 ديسمبر 2008)

_هههههههههه_
_جميلة خالص_​


----------



## dark_angel (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*على فكرة يا تويتى موضوعك ينطبق اكتر على الاهلاوية لانهم كتير و اغلب مشجعين الاهلى بيظهر فى اليومين دول اللى الاهلى بيكسب فيهم و معلومة تانى الزمالك نادى بيشجعه الطبقات الراقية فقط*
*لكن الاهلى فيه شوية راقيين و الباقى لوكاااااااااااااااال*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (15 ديسمبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *على فكرة يا تويتى موضوعك ينطبق اكتر على الاهلاوية لانهم كتير و اغلب مشجعين الاهلى بيظهر فى اليومين دول اللى الاهلى بيكسب فيهم و معلومة تانى الزمالك نادى بيشجعه الطبقات الراقية فقط*
> *لكن الاهلى فيه شوية راقيين و الباقى لوكاااااااااااااااال*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​




كلامك صح حتى أغلب مشجعين الأهلى عربجيا وشيالين 

سورى ياجماعة هههههههههه


----------



## بحبك يا رب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

على فكرة بقى 

انا ابويا اهلاوى وابن عمى اهلاوى وولاد خالتى كلهم اهلوية وانا كنت اهلاوى بس حولت وبقيت زملكاوى لان دا شرف لاى انسان انة يبقى زملكاوى
دا بالنسبة للوراثة 



> النوع الثاني : خالف تعرف
> شخصية مريضة بالفطرة ...
> 
> " عيب خلقي "
> ...




دا مش عيب خلقى العيب الخلقى انى انتمى لنادى مزور (زور عقد الاعب شريف اشرف)
اتحاد الكرة يغرم من النادى الاهلى 50 الف جنية بسبب قضية التزوير

http://www.elmatch.com/news/273.html


دا اول سبب تانى سبب اللعيبة بتاعتهم رد سجون

تجديد حبس اللاعب احمد السيد بسبب قضية الرشوة 
http://www.masrawy.com/News/Egypt/Sports/2008/January/31/ahmed.aspx

وخدى اخر تريقة على الاهلى 

التاكسى اللى جاى من اليابان علية 4 من قدام وطنط باتوكشا داخلة تنام 

الاهلى فى كل حتة عمال يشيل فى اجوان وزى ما شال من الشرطة برضة شال فى اليبان 

واحد بيقول لصديقة 

الاول : على فكرة الاهلى مظلوم 

التانى قالة: لية؟

الاول: لو كانت البطولة من فرقين كان زمنا بنلعب على النهائى 



دا كفاية ان الفضية عالمية ولسة بكرة بقى


----------



## جيلان (17 ديسمبر 2008)

> الاول: لو كانت البطولة من فرقين كان زمنا بنلعب على النهائى




*اه ولو من فريق واحد كان زمانهم كسبانين 30:*


----------



## لوقا عادل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

علي فكرة الاهلي اجمل فريق


----------



## مينا عبدة (27 ديسمبر 2008)

روكى وتوين وشاااااامبو قلبة ابيض​


----------

